# Getting our new motorhome tomorrow!



## Deleted member 83554 (Sep 20, 2019)

Hello - we are getting our first motorhome tomorrow and feeling nervous and excited in equal measure!


----------



## Steve and Julie (Sep 20, 2019)

Congratulations enjoy your new purchase post pictures when you can


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 20, 2019)

A we dram of bushmills will settle you tonight.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Sep 20, 2019)

We kept going and sitting in ours on the driveway.  Had the neighbours over for champagne and nibbles.  

Don't forget to take the manuals away with you, as you will forget all the instructions you were given!


----------



## The laird (Sep 20, 2019)

Enjoy your new home ,can I advise you to not go too far away get to a nice weesite a set everything up and get yourselves familiar with the operation and switches etc ,it then gives you confidence when you attack the big bad world oot  there that all watch when you draw up expecting you to have hassle! Great to put the fingers up ( in the nicest possible manner) of course


----------



## witzend (Sep 20, 2019)

Don't get in a rush when you pick it up have everything demonstrated as working before you hand over your hard earned much easier to get them to put something right while you still got that in your pocket
We spent the first 2 days with ours on our drive went out for a drive then came back never went inside the house for those 2 days but everything was handy in case we had a problem


----------



## yorkslass (Sep 20, 2019)

Hi, welcome   Have fun.


----------



## Forresbroons (Sep 20, 2019)

Hi and welcome from Scotland enjoy your new home from home.


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 21, 2019)

Hi and welcome, hope yesterday went well any pics?


----------



## countrycruisers (Sep 21, 2019)

We picked our new motorhome up a week ago from Highbridge Caravans in Somerset. We are now in Brompton on Swale Yorkshire on an £8  p/n campsite. We love our new Compass Avantguarde 115 just the right size. We hope you enjoy your new motorhome you must be really excited today.


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 21, 2019)

My camper was the best thing i ever built,wish i had done so many moons back,get your pickys on when you come back down to earth.


----------



## jeffmossy (Sep 21, 2019)

Hello and welcome . Hope you enjoy your new adventures and take note of the post on this thread


----------



## Sharpie (Sep 21, 2019)

Do  enjoy. When I bought mine the dealer put us up on the local site for two days so we could check everything out and if necessary return. There were some snags, not unexpected, but sorted as a priority. After four days we left, having become very well acquainted with the local area, bus routes etc. whilst they worked on it, even robbed another new one for parts to get ours just-so. This was their standard service. Just as well because returning later would be a 300 mile return trip.

When I visit people they are used to me declining the spare bedroom, preferring to sleep on the drive in my cosy familiar camper, everyone having their own space and privacy.


----------



## Deleted member 83554 (Sep 21, 2019)

Thank you for all the messages and advice. We’ve got parked up ready to spend our first night in her ..... ok so we are only on the driveway but you’ve got to start somewhere!


----------



## jeanette (Sep 21, 2019)

Hi and welcome enjoy your home on wheels


----------



## Topmast (Sep 22, 2019)

Hi .
Welcome to one of the most helpful sited you will find.I really hope you enjoy your new van ,many years when we got a new one we spent time in it in the garden including sleeping in it as it is annoying to travel to a parking spot only to find something won’t work.My only other suggestion is to use it as much as possible as you wake up one day and discover you are getting old and have spent to much time working and not enough enjoying yourself.


----------



## witzend (Sep 22, 2019)

DrivingMsDaisy said:


> We’ve got parked up ready to spend our first night in her ..... ok so we are only on the driveway but you’ve got to start somewhere!


Well imo thats the best place hope you had a good night


----------



## trevskoda (Sep 22, 2019)

No reply as im sure there still on clowd nine  .


----------

